# What size arms do u have, btw.



## KnightPredator (May 24, 2002)

Here alot about what u can bench in here and squat and all that, so what is the sizes of arms around here, i have just a hair under 20 " trying to reach to 24"


----------



## LAM (May 24, 2002)

right now they are a tad over 18"...I'm cutting but they are the same as my calves and neck.  I can get them to 19" no problem as they where last year, but I'm training strictly for symmetry so I need to grow my calves larger first...

how big are your calves and neck ?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 24, 2002)

have 15 1/2 right now i know there small but i'm workin em back to 17 there was an injury so


----------



## KnightPredator (May 24, 2002)

Actually LAM, i would have to measure, i really never checked those to be totally honest, get back to u on that one


----------



## Neil (May 24, 2002)

24 huh? Good luck. I think Gunter is coming in at around 22-23 at 300lbs.


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by butterfly 
PitBoss' Stats... 
Height: 5'8.5 
Weight: 195 
BF: 15-17% and growing
Chest: 44 
Waist: 33... pushing 34!!! Damn bulking diets.. oh wait I'm not on a diet...  
Neck: 17.5.. no wonder that dress shirt didn't fit!
L forearm: 13.25 
R forearm: 13.5 ... gee I wonder why... LOL
L and R Quads: 24.. barely ... what's leg day??? 
L and R Calves: 16
R bi/tri 16.75
L bi/tri  16.25 

Haven't measured shoulder girth...  oh well.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2002)

Damn those are some big guns!  How much do you guys weigh?  How much do you curl?  I am 5'10" about 200 lbs and I think (have't measured in a while) my arms are somewhere in the 15-16 inch range, and I thought that was decent.  I can curl about 150 for 4-5 reps pretty strict, which also ain't bad.  What're ya'll curlin' 250?


----------



## KnightPredator (May 24, 2002)

Right now im around the 230lbs range, i have always been into a big part of powerlifting, partials and stuff like that, my best curl was a partial preacher curl with 330 lbs. Keep in mind this was from 90 degrees up, so it was pretty easy as far as curling goes. Best one arm curl with machine preacher was 140 lbs, can't seem to get over 100lbs with one arm free weight. Free weight barbell curl was only 220lbs, should be getting up there pretty soon.


----------



## KILA HAMILTON (May 24, 2002)

18 inches at 190 lbs.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Lets see, my shirt says 34/35. I guess my arms are about 35 inches long.  

Measured about a month ago and they were 17 1/8", and I weigh 214.


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KnightPredator *_
> Here alot about what u can bench in here and squat and all that, so what is the sizes of arms around here, i have just a hair under 20 " trying to reach to 24"



WOW!


----------



## stam (May 25, 2002)

20 inch going 24


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 25, 2002)

I remember one of your post where you said your were under 245lb, 20" arms for someone that light is somthing, I'd say your a bit of a genetic freek in the arm department. 
I'm guessing they look a little funny on your body though, how does the rest of your body measure up? Whats your hight like? 
Just wondering.


----------



## irnmnps (May 25, 2002)

mine go from 17 cold to 18.5 pumped = am 5'10 225


----------



## KnightPredator (May 25, 2002)

I am 6' tall, and yeah and they do get noticed, the funny thing is that in relation to my biceps i dont have much size for triceps. That brings me to the fact that if i can get my triceps to grow i would be looking at maybe a couple of more inches on my arm. Biceps were always what i wanted and worked for. As soon as i get my extra usb connections up and running i will be able to hook up my digital camera and post a few pics, err after i get a bit of a tan. Can u say pasty.


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2002)

I'm 5'10 190lbs. 16 1/2"


----------



## KnightPredator (May 28, 2002)

Ok this isnt the best pic in the world but i was tired. so here u go.


----------



## KnightPredator (May 28, 2002)

yeah too tied to raise into double bicep pose hehe.


----------



## 5abi (May 29, 2002)

16.5 could do better


----------



## conner1979 (May 29, 2002)

What about proportion guys?  What is a good size for a 5 ft 9 1/2 inch tall guy?


----------



## LAM (May 29, 2002)

your arm should be roughly the same size as your calves and neck.


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

Height 5'7"
Weight 193
Arm size 17"


----------



## J.T. HALL (May 30, 2002)

*arms*

My arms are 19 inches cold @ body weight of 210lbs!

TRAIN HARD

J.T. HALL

news


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2002)

Not to be disrespectful, but I'm having a hard time believing some of the measurements being thrown around here...18, 19, 20 inches !!!!! Some pros only have 19-21 inch arms and weigh about 215-225. I think their is some exaggerating going on around here...


----------



## Tank316 (May 30, 2002)

5'0"310lbs bi's 13'' tri's 15'' =28'' total/  legs 36'' waist 30'' chest with a pump 58-59 depending on if i had a mixture of creatine and glutamine to get that x tra pump.and now my measurements after bulking..........................sorry couldnt help myself. my stubby arms go 18 and 1/4.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

I have to second gopro.  Some of these numbers sound outrageous, like I said I haven't checked my arm size in a while but I think its in the 16-17 range, and I think they'd stack up to most around here, and I weight 205 at 5'10".

17 inch arms (that are cut up and not bloated with fat) are quite impressive.  19 or 20 inches are ludicrous!


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Totally agree with GP and TP! Mine are 16 1/2...small but lately I've gotten some comments from people at the gym! 19/20.....that's huge!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

OKAY let me check, and lets not exaggerate here, we know if you posted your arm "size" how much is everyone curling?  Ya know, good ole straight bar, strict reps?

My "puny" bis curl about 145-155 for 5 or 6 reps.


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Probably 115 for 6 to 8!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

see rosco, and we are logging in at approx the same size....I'll be curious to see everyone else's numbers, might be enlightening if truthful.


----------



## ZONE (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Not to be disrespectful, but I'm having a hard time believing some of the measurements being thrown around here...18, 19, 20 inches !!!!! Some pros only have 19-21 inch arms and weigh about 215-225. I think their is some exaggerating going on around here...



Go check this out....  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7577

Not sure how true 

I'm 5'10" 185lbs with 16" right and 15.75" Left.... not big but solid


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I have to second gopro.  Some of these numbers sound outrageous, like I said I haven't checked my arm size in a while but I think its in the 16-17 range, and I think they'd stack up to most around here, and I weight 205 at 5'10".
> 
> 17 inch arms (that are cut up and not bloated with fat) are quite impressive.  19 or 20 inches are ludicrous!



Some people are going to come on here and make silly claims, but they are just bull. A natural bodybuilder will need to weigh about 250 for a 20 inch arm! 20 inches at a respectable BF % are few and far between. A very good goal for most is a natural 16-17 inch arm, which is impressive. For those that go 200 lbs or more, 17-18 " would be great. 19-20 does not happen much to natural guys. Skip LaCours arms might be 20 inches, and he is a freak.


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2002)

I am about 180 right now and I have a 17" arm. ( I am only 5' 6"  )


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

140lbs for 4 reps at 17"

Skip LaCour makes me wonder sometimes. Is he really natural?


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

I'm glad a few guys on here are honest!!


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro*_
> Not to be disrespectful, but I'm having a hard time believing some of the measurements being thrown around here...18, 19, 20 inches !!!!! Some pros only have 19-21 inch arms and weigh about 215-225. I think their is some exaggerating going on around here...



Some people???s stats look "suspicious" at their body weights.  I tend to believe most as many people do not care about remaining symmetrical and just want big guns.

Doesn???t everyone want arms bigger than there thighs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> 
> .
> 
> Doesn???t everyone want arms bigger than there thighs?




Hell Yeah!  Nothing looks big next to a 31 inch thigh! 


DP


----------



## barc77 (May 30, 2002)

weight 185-190, 6'-0" tall
Arms 16" exact.  Curls 95 4-6 reps.

About 6 months ago they were 14" doing DB culrs with 20 lbs, so I am happy with that progress.

Also good to have something to work towards.


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I'm glad a few guys on here are honest!!



Yeah, a few...


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

I'm honest about my 23" arms and 13" penis.


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'm honest about my 23" arms and 13" penis.



Sounds about right, but don't you mean 13" arms and 23" penis?


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 30, 2002)

Fade, you've got your imperial and metric mixed up again, I think you mean 23cm and 13cm.


----------



## KnightPredator (May 30, 2002)

Sorry guys ill have to show with a tape measure around my arm. I always worked my arms, i can do a partial with 345 lbs, from 90 degree up, yeah i know big deal. Last time i used a straight bar, i got around 250lbs for 3 reps, and a little swing with that, 
 One arm i can do 90's cuz thats all my gym has, one arm preacher bench machine, 155 is best  one arm curl almost all the way down. Keep in mind i have been working out for 15 + years, and i did all powerlifting stuff. This is all sort of new to me trying to get so called ripped. As u can see from my pic, im a long way from that. Yeah my arms are almost 20" and yeah that is big, around here, my town and the near city, i get even the best of built bodybuilders giving me a good stare. All natural btw.

I don't lie, pic is hard to tell, err trying looking at my arm compared to my head, LOL


----------



## KnightPredator (May 30, 2002)

Oh and btw im 6' 240lbs


----------



## KnightPredator (May 30, 2002)

best i can do home alone using mirror to take pic, just not as easy as i thought it would be.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2002)

don't lie your other hand is behind your peek pushin it up  hahaha JK


----------



## KnightPredator (May 30, 2002)

Ha Ha, funny, look ill get the wife to take my pic after i get a good tan, dont want to come out transparent u know.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 30, 2002)

Height: 6???3
Weight: 208 (three pounds closer to my goal of 220)
Arms: Anywhere from 16-17???


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KnightPredator *_
> Ha Ha, funny, look ill get the wife to take my pic after i get a good tan, dont want to come out transparent u know.



but serious i know those are your arms i can see the peek in the double bicep pose


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KnightPredator *_
> Sorry guys ill have to show with a tape measure around my arm. I always worked my arms, i can do a partial with 345 lbs, from 90 degree up, yeah i know big deal. Last time i used a straight bar, i got around 250lbs for 3 reps, and a little swing with that,
> One arm i can do 90's cuz thats all my gym has, one arm preacher bench machine, 155 is best  one arm curl almost all the way down. Keep in mind i have been working out for 15 + years, and i did all powerlifting stuff. This is all sort of new to me trying to get so called ripped. As u can see from my pic, im a long way from that. Yeah my arms are almost 20" and yeah that is big, around here, my town and the near city, i get even the best of built bodybuilders giving me a good stare. All natural btw.
> 
> I don't lie, pic is hard to tell, err trying looking at my arm compared to my head, LOL



Well, I can't say you are lying...I will take you at your word. The numbers you quote are pretty impressive, but truth is, most people think I'm lying when I tell them I am 5'11" and almost 260 lbs...257.5 or so. Just that most people, especially on the net, lie through their teeth, so its hard to believe anyone.

I can tell your arms are big. Maybe you can take a pic with a tape measure around it. I haven't measured my arms in a while but I guess they are around 20" or so. I am a bodybuilder and care more about my symmmetry and proportion than my size...although I still want to be as big as possible of course!

Anyway, keep up the good work and keep growing my friend!


----------



## J.T. HALL (May 31, 2002)

*MAX CURL*

My competition curl is 193lbs, but I curl 200lbs in the gym.

TRAIN HARD

J.T. HALL
NEWS


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2002)

That's some serious mass gopro....what do you compete at ?  

I only know one other guy that's even close to that weight but at 5'10 he goes 330 on the off season and competes at 295.


----------



## sawheet (May 31, 2002)

Height 5-6 Weight 170   arms 16 inches cold will not get any bigger if i want to keep my weight and bf down, oh well


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> That's some serious mass gopro....what do you compete at ?
> 
> I only know one other guy that's even close to that weight but at 5'10 he goes 330 on the off season and competes at 295.



I am competing at around 220 or so. Remember that I train drug free though. If I took gear I'd most definitely be over 300 offseason. That would be fun, but staying clean nevertheless.


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Fade, you've got your imperial and metric mixed up again, I think you mean 23cm and 13cm.


Hey, I resemble..I mean resent that remark.


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2002)

gopro...LOL !  my buddy is DEFINETLY NOT drug free..

I couldn't even imagine carrying around the mass that you must have at that height. I was 250 @ 6'0 a couple of months ago but had to start cutting, I just didn't feel right at that weight. plus I don't compete.


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> gopro...LOL !  my buddy is DEFINETLY NOT drug free..
> 
> I couldn't even imagine carrying around the mass that you must have at that height. I was 250 @ 6'0 a couple of months ago but had to start cutting, I just didn't feel right at that weight. plus I don't compete.



Anyone that can compete at 295 is not drug free, thats for sure. By the way, is he a pro, as that would be more than Coleman, Cutler, Sonbaty, and Dillett...to name a few...in contest shape.

As for me, I have a goal of 265 before I start dieting. I love my strength at this weight, and how I feel, but of course I miss my six pack and crazy vascularity...although I am not fat at this weight...about 12-13 % BF. 

I made a decision, after my last show that at the level I am competing at now, I need more thickness. So thats what I'm going for now. I want pro status dammit...natural pro that is...


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2002)

go for it GP. cause i know the feeling.its been killing me not compete for the last 2 years,and the goal is the same. to get as friggin big as possible o natural.


----------



## the_menace (May 31, 2002)

17' so far and I'm looking forward to meet up my goal which is about 20-22'  in the near future.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Why aren't any girls sharing there details?

Or do the men not care about our mini pipes?

I am 5'9, 130lbs.
almost 12".
Teehee.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2002)

So how long does it take to put size on your bi's (just on average say) If i have 16 1/4' how long will it take to get to 17 and then to 18


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

hey lady -  ok, i'll join you!

5' 9"  136 lbs
12 1/2"


----------



## KnightPredator (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow i feel so popular now, they like me they really like me, LOL.
Seriously this is all great to hear, i had been working on my chest, that is the weakest body part i have. Took some advice about pinching shoulders back and i can already feel the activation of the muscle instead of in my front delts. Arms for the most part are one of the easiest body parts to train, small muscle and therefore u can train it more often if u wish to. I am looking at my final goal in body weight to be at max, 280 lbs. Settle for a nice and fairly ripped 260 lbs. Power is unlimited, I go for as high as my body will let me. Hoping to soon get off of the 600 lbs squat. Being without a belt its not to bad. Natural or get out of my face is how i live. No offence to anyone for that comment btw.
Affording supplements would be a nice thing to have also, i cant use supplements cuz i can't afford to. Damn u need a real good job to live the life of a bodybuilder. PEACE


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2002)

hey she hasn't been on here postin for awhile but muscle girl sent my a pic of her with 15 inch arms or wait was it 14 i dunno but those are still awsome


----------



## Preacher (Jun 3, 2002)

> Or do the men not care about our mini pipes?


I'm a skinny bi*tch at 165lbs and 15" here .. The girls almost beat me ...

But at least my penis still looks impressive compared to the rest of my body ...  

Isn't that what it's all about ?


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> I'm a skinny bi*tch at 165lbs and 15" here .. The girls almost beat me ...
> 
> But at least my penis still looks impressive compared to the rest of my body ...
> ...



YES, but only when you're pants are down!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

Gopro, please don't give him any ideas!


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Gopro, please don't give him any ideas!



Ooops, sorry, my bad !


----------



## Neil (Jun 3, 2002)

My arms are 16.25 and I'm having a hard time getting them any bigger. I'm around 180 right now and have a lifetime (natural) goal of 18in.


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

16"


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2002)

17 1/4" , plateau time 
Chest 46.75"
Neck 16.5"
6'2" 213#s

Don't measure shoulder width, but thats a weak point for me sadly.

Ok, I just saw this thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7577

How in the heck are people measuring thier arms? I don't consider my arms that big, so I never would have assumed Arnold to be a paltry 19" (not that he looked as big in 1980).

GoPro or someone, how are we to measure our arms?


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2002)

gopro...how big do you think my arms look in this picture ?  I was 235 here at 12% at 6'0.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> gopro...how big do you think my arms look in this picture ?  I was 235 here at 12% at 6'0.



12 inches  jk 

i'd say 20? maybe bigger impressive


----------



## gopro (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> gopro...how big do you think my arms look in this picture ?  I was 235 here at 12% at 6'0.



Hard to tell from that shot, but I'd estimate 18-18.5 " unpumped.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2002)

Folks, how are you measuring your arms? I always thought the standard procedure was cold, but flexed.

If I let my arm hang freely by my side (not squished by ribs), cold, no flexing I come up a paltry 14 3/4"


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2002)

in that pic they are 19" cold.  benching heavy PL style kicks ass for the triceps.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2002)

PL style? Close grip or ?


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2002)

when benching PL style the hand spacing is usually shoulder width or less, but not even close to that used for close grip.  the elbows are kept as tight to the torso as possible.  the bar is brought down to the mid or lower region of the pecs and pressed vertically with no arch towards the head.


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2002)

it is strictly for power not for hypertrophy...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> when benching PL style the hand spacing is usually shoulder width or less, but not even close to that used for close grip.  the elbows are kept as tight to the torso as possible.  the bar is brought down to the mid or lower region of the pecs and pressed vertically with no arch towards the head.



I can see how this would be killer for tricepts as well as for power.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 6, 2002)

are your elbows supposed to point in forward(the same way your nose is pointing) or outward to both sides..?


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2002)

elbows point in and forward...


----------



## gopro (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> in that pic they are 19" cold.  benching heavy PL style kicks ass for the triceps.



Hmmmm...ok, if you say so.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 1, 2003)

I got 12'1/2" at 106 pounds, curling 35-6 times.


----------



## prophet (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Folks, how are you measuring your arms? I always thought the standard procedure was cold, but flexed.
> 
> If I let my arm hang freely by my side (not squished by ribs), cold, no flexing I come up a paltry 14 3/4"



someone please answer this question cuz i was meaning to ask this myself.. i measure my arm hanging straight and free and unflexed and my arms 15.5".. flexed and cold it's 17"

BUT WHAT'S THE PROPER WAY TO MEASURE? i need to know for my logs


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

My bi's are 16 1/4. 
I can only curl 105 for about 3 because of tendonitis.
My neck is 16 (pencil neck) and my calves are 14 3/4. I can't grow them to save my life!!


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 2, 2003)

I hate my arms  

My weak point at only 14 1/4   .  Though I have 15 1/2 calves


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow I think I have the smallest arms around here.  I a 5'9" 160lbs and both my arms are at 14" cold.  You guys said your arms are suppose to be about the same as your neck and calves.  My neck is 16" and my calves are 16.5".  Well my goal for now is to get to about 18" but that looks like its gonna take a LONG time heh.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

Like so


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> 14" cold.  You guys said your arms are suppose to be about the same as your neck and calves.  My neck is 16" and my calves are 16.5".  Well my goal for now is to get to about 18" but that looks like its gonna take a LONG time heh.



4" is no joke man, yes it will take awhile. I was bigger than that in high school and it took yeeeears to break out of the 17" area.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

Yea I haven't been working out for to long but ever since I have my goal was always like an 18" arm so thats what makes me pump harder and harder every day in the gym.  

Is it normal for my tri's to be the majority of my arm?  My bi's aren't as big as my tri's.  And I work harder then hell on my bi's but my tri's are still overpowering them.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

Of course, triceps are involved in pushing, 3 heads instead of 2, there is every reason in the world for triceps to be 2/3 or so of your arms mass.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok kewl thanks man.  Well I am still shootin for that 18" mark no matter how long it takes me.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

How tall are you?


----------



## vanity (Nov 2, 2003)

It's a good thing this thread isn't about penis size.

Arm size without other stats like: height, weight and BF levels is pointless.

Alot of guys have big arms when you measure them but most of it is fat. As we all know , fat takes up more space than muscle. The classic Hell's Angel look.

If you want BIG arms .... train your bloody triceps real hard. That's where most of the size comes from.

have fun.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

I am 5'9" 160lbs.  I am still in the process of getting bigger and in the past month I have put about 6lbs on.  I want like another 10-15 by january.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

18" arms lean looks damn good on a 5'9" frame.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

Thats what I'm hopin heh.  My cousin is about 5'4"-5'5" and has like 18-20 arm and is 168lbs.  He has 7% bf and he looks awsome.  My goal was to look like him but hes been at it for a long time, so I am setting my own goals.  But its one hell of a boost when I work out with him like 2 days a week b/c it makes me work twice as hard.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

18 or 20 inches? Thats alot of variance believe me   It would be pretty doubtfull for a guy that short to have 20" arms though, especially at that weight, your talking Lee Priest now.

I dont think Dennis Newman ever broke 20.5" as a personal best, and he was taller, and looked pretty good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

His arms are like double my size.  When we put our arms next to each other it looks just about doubled.  Not many people believe me when I say how big he is but this guy is massive.  And if I have 14" arms then he has well over 4" on mine if not more.  I need to get some pics of him for you guys.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

Please do, I have a hard time believing he is bigger than Lee Priest   I think you are suffering from the illusion, which many people do. I believe Momo Benaziza competed at 185, and was shorter, and of course less bodyfat.

If he is that short, I have to assume he has been juicing for a good number of years.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

No he doesn't juice.  He is so anti.  But now it is really bothering me how big his arms really are.  Next time this coming week i see him I'll take a pic with my phone so you guys can see it.  I hope I am rite b/c by comparing his arms to mine they are HUGE but hey maybe it just looks that way.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

Lee Priest is all natural too, just thought I'd let everyone know. Why dont you just ask him how big he is? A 2" difference is ALOT.

Do you remember how to calculate circumference? What I did years ago was plot out on paper, from 16" all the way to 22" arms to compare them, it is NOT linear, each additional inch is going to be a good deal more mass than one might think, when they dont really think about it. That is why a 22" arm or even a 20" arm, makes a 16" arm look like a toothpick, I look like a stick boy with 16" arms.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

I can't get in touch with him he doesn't have a phone # rite now or else I would have.  He is getting some new service or some crap.  All I get is the damn operator heh.  I have been trying ever since I posted.  I'm debating ordering a pizza so he can come deliver it to me heh.


----------



## Larva (Nov 2, 2003)

15" 156lbs 5'8 not much def but thick


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

I've been eating pizza for the past 3 days


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2003)

Must be nice man, I haven't eaten pizza in over 2 years.  I am craving it SOOOOO bad but have to hold off.  I have been really doing good for the past like 8 months and this weekend I cheated a little but not much.  I'm trying to stay away from all the crap so come holiday I can cheat here and there.  Mon-Friday I eat the same crap every day at the same time heh it discusts people but I have gotten use to it.  Now I want pizza soooooo bad your killin me mudge.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

I have it pretty much once a week...


----------



## prophet (Nov 2, 2003)

so read an article and it said to measure upper arms, it's cold and flexed.. measure at the peak.. so in that case my arm is 17".. i'm 18yrs old, 220lbs (~16% bf), and 6' tall

*sigh* thank God cuz i was seeing these big time stats (18, 19, 20" and mine didn't match up (when i measured my arm straight and unflexed).. made me depressed as to how far i needed to keep going


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

I just hit 220 again today  from a low of 210 about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

Left = 17.5
Right = 16.5

Cold, but flexed, as always.


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 3, 2003)

You Go Gumby!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Left = 17.5
> Right = 16.5
> 
> Cold, but flexed, as always.


Are you a lefty TP?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you a lefty TP?



No.  I am rehabing a torn right rotator cuff.  Before injury/surgery, both were around 18 1/4.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

Impressive man. Did you just start back to the gym recently?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, I have been going since 2 weeks post-op.  But I started only doing light legs, and left arm stuff.  I slowly moved to heavy legs and heavy left arm, and light right arm stuff.

I am building back strength in the right arm but am very limited in what wexercises I can do, and am just now starting back exercises.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> I am building back strength in the right arm but am very limited in what wexercises I can do




I can give you a great right arm exercise.


----------



## wraith (Nov 3, 2003)

sixteen and a quarter  pumped maybe a little more now ,5'10 190  around 100 punds on curls for about 8 to 10 ,bf about 13%


----------



## wraith (Nov 3, 2003)

pounds*


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

Good luck rebuilding. I know it's not easy, you must have a ton of patience to keep from jumping full in and hurting yourself and alot of motivation to continue working out when I'm sure it's not the optimal training you want to do or are used to.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I can give you a great right arm exercise.


Personally I'm a lefty with that!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Good luck rebuilding. I know it's not easy, you must have a ton of patience to keep from jumping full in and hurting yourself and alot of motivation to continue working out when I'm sure it's not the optimal training you want to do or are used to.



It has taken all of my patience and motivation, yes.


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 3, 2003)

And all humor aside, we commend you for your efforts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

Humor aside?  You?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

17.25" 5'8" about 18%bf 207lbs


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Humor aside?  You?



Actually, I'm a profoundly deep individual.


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2004)

Slightly over 18" arms @ 225lbs


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> your arm should be roughly the same size as your calves and neck.


Really?   I get thicker as I go up?!

Measurements:
Date: 4-08.........................5-17..........................5-23

Weight: 195Lbs.................197Lbs......................196Lbs

Neck: 17"...........................16 3/4"......................17 1/8"
Shoulders: 52 1/2".............53"............................52 1/2"
Chest: 45"..........................45"............................45"
Biceps: 16 1/4"...................16" ...........................16"
Forearms: 13 1/4"..............13 5/8"......................13 5/8"
Waist: 33 1/2"....................34"............................33 1/4"
Quad(top): 26"...................26"............................26 1/4"
Quad(mid): 23 1/2"............23 1/2".......................23 3/4"
Calves: 15 1/4"..................15".............................15 1/4"


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Really?  I get thicker as I go up?!


Yeah.... thickest at the top hey mate


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 10, 2004)

7 1/4 inch long and can curl 10lb plate


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

5'5", 180lbs, arm measured a tad under 17" three weeks ago.  But I am dieting for a contest in two and a half weeks.  When I was 200lbs at 13% I was over 17"...I want 20" arms though...who doesn't??


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5'5", 180lbs, arm measured a tad under 17" three weeks ago. But I am dieting for a contest in two and a half weeks. When I was 200lbs at 13% I was over 17"...I want 20" arms though...who doesn't??


The magic 20" Its amazing how few actually have muscular 20" arms among so many millions that seek them!


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> The magic 20" Its amazing how few actually have muscular 20" arms among so many millions that seek them!


This is true Gopro... 
I used to workout with a guy who had like 20-21 and never worked out a day in his life... Why? Because he was a large man with lots of fat. I've seen a lot of huge obese ladies that probably had larger than 20 inch arms (they're all over) . 

So when you say you have a 20, it better mean a lean muscular 20.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2004)

arm size is relative to your height and weight, also your bone structure.

my arms are just over 17".

Lee labrada's arms were supposedly only 18".

also, those blessed with a high bicep peak could easily have another inch on their arm measurement.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> arm size is relative to your height and weight, also your bone structure.
> 
> my arms are just over 17".
> 
> ...


Since I was like 16 years old I have always been the same height.  When I was 21 my weight was about 180 or so.  Not until after I hit 30 or so I hit the 200lb mark. But my weight has relatively been within the same range. My arm size was always the same too... I was roughly a 15-15 1/2 like everyone else. But after years of hard arm training I grew. I never thought I would get to a size 18, but it happened very very slowly. I remember after a year or 2 of work I hit a size 16.5 and then about a couple years later made it to an 18. But I guarantee mine is not composed of fat.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2004)

oh, another thing with arm size is leanness, the more fat you gain the bigger your arms will get. 

Randy, even though you may not have a lot of subcutaneous fat, muscles get marbled with fat just like a steak, which makes them appear larger.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> oh, another thing with arm size is leanness, the more fat you gain the bigger your arms will get.
> 
> Randy, even though you may not have a lot of subcutaneous fat, muscles get marbled with fat just like a steak, which makes them appear larger.


Thanks Prince....that is uplifting to know


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2004)

Yep, intramuscular fat. I am just a hair above 19 now.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Thanks Prince....that is uplifting to know


sorry.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> This is true Gopro...
> I used to workout with a guy who had like 20-21 and never worked out a day in his life... Why? Because he was a large man with lots of fat. I've seen a lot of huge obese ladies that probably had larger than 20 inch arms (they're all over) .
> 
> So when you say you have a 20, it better mean a lean muscular 20.


So let me get this straight, you worked out with a guy who never worked out in his life?


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, you worked out with a guy who never worked out in his life?


Ok, that was just f%cking funny!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, you worked out with a guy who never worked out in his life?


TP, you are actually reading Randy's posts closely enough to notice that? 




just kidding Randy!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

Who is Randy?


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, you worked out with a guy who never worked out in his life?


Yes Twin Peak,  I was introduced to a guy at the gym that had just started working out. He had never worked out before prior.  Why is that so hard to comprehend?


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yep, intramuscular fat. I am just a hair above 19 now.


Call it intramuscular fat, call it liquid steel, call it whatever you want... I want to hit that 19... That is my next mark


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Who is Randy?


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yes Twin Peak, I was introduced to a guy at the gym that had just started working out. He had never worked out before prior. Why is that so hard to comprehend?


It was just the way that you worded it that was funny my friend.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> It was just the way that you worded it that was funny my friend.


Yeah that's ok...go ahead... Pick on me


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

So how the heck has Twin been?  
Haven't seen you for a long time.  How's thing hangin bud?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

Doing well, though I have been around, and posting, daily. Even have an IM journal these days.

You?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 10, 2004)

I've never measured before, but I thought I would just for this thread.  My arms are pitiful: 15 1/4" left, 15" right.  I'm 6 foot, 200 pounds, and 15% bodyfat.  I have absolutely no peak, so that doesn't help.  

I just started cutting too, so I will probably lose a tiny bit on each.  Oh well, my arms have always been my weakest body part anyway.  My chest and shoulders make up for it though.  They are a testament to the fact that I can bench press 265 yet only deadlift 295 x 3 and full squat 245 x 2.  As well, my "top 4 abs" are visible unflexed at 15% bodyfat, so that is a plus as well.  You take what you can get.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah that's ok...go ahead... Pick on me


Not sure if you ever knew Mule, but I see you as his replacement!


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 10, 2004)

At 5'5" and 218lbs, mine are 16.5". I did get up to 17" last year. I want to exceed that. I'd be really happy at 17.5-18".  My neck is 17" and my calves are a tad over 16.5".


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Not sure if you ever knew Mule, but I see you as his replacement!


Oh, lets not do that to poor Randy!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yes Twin Peak, I was introduced to a guy at the gym that had just started working out. He had never worked out before prior. Why is that so hard to comprehend?


You were working out with him, so he had at that point, worked out - so its kind of a "you could take it one way or another" sentences.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You were working out with him, so he had at that point, worked out - so its kind of a "you could take it one way or another" sentences.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Not sure if you ever knew Mule, but I see you as his replacement!


I don't think I want to know Mule


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> At 5'5" and 218lbs, mine are 16.5". I did get up to 17" last year. I want to exceed that. I'd be really happy at 17.5-18". My neck is 17" and my calves are a tad over 16.5".


5'5" and 218!!  That is pretty darn big.  What is your bf% at??


----------



## Subliminal (Jun 10, 2004)

At 5'4, 130 lbs My biceps are only 13.5- 14 inches.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 10, 2004)

too small to even want to measure at 5'11 160 lbs.  I can run fast and for good distances though so does that count for anything?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> too small to even want to measure at 5'11 160 lbs. I can run fast and for good distances though so does that count for anything?


sure, it counts for a lot.  Everyone has there thing.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Doing well, though I have been around, and posting, daily. Even have an IM journal these days.
> 
> You?


Sorry Twin your response got lost in the thread.
I'm doing fine, thanks for asking.  

Actually just interviewed for a new job today.
It seemed to go well, just may land it.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5'5" and 218!! That is pretty darn big. What is your bf% at??


I'm ashamed to say I'm probably about 18%.  Goal is about 12%, which would be about 200lbs.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2004)

Minotaur,

Nobody should be ashamed!
That is why you are here for motivation, support, and knowledge to help you succeed in accomplishing your goals buddy .


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Minotaur,
> 
> Nobody should be ashamed!
> That is why you are here for motivation, support, and knowledge to help you succeed in accomplishing your goals buddy .


Thanks, I appreciate that.  

I say ashamed, because when I post my stats I feel like I'm deceiving people... 5'5" and 218 lbs IS pretty diesel, but 15 lbs of it is excess fat.

Hey wait a minute! 15 lbs is not a lot!


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2004)

Minotaur,

Yeah, I knew what you meant .
I am in a similar boat myself. I have really come a long way with bodybuilding, but still
my hardest feat to accomplish is sticking to a diet. I have always been a meat and potatoes kind of guy who loves to eat eat eat . Even saying that I haven't had a lot of problem in my life with body fat other than the belly. Mine seems to always go there. Everywhere else I seem to be fine. I have to seriously motivate myself to go on a cutting diet and add some serious cardio to my program so I can kill the gut. It sure makes a big difference to have nice abs and low body fat .

Well I wish you luck with your goals and hope I can accomplish mine.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Minotaur,
> 
> Well I wish you luck with your goals and hope I can accomplish mine.


Thanks... we'll crack our whips over each other.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey Minotaur and Randy, we are all in that boat especially me. Everyone is here to help each other out and I don't think I would have ever gotten to where I am at now if it weren't for everyone here on the boards. Everyone here rox and when ever you need help they will do the same for you as they did for me I'm sure.

BTW just measured my arms and I'm now at 15 1/2inch in both, I evened both my arms out finally and now they are growing nicely. Since this thread was started I added 1.5 inches to my arms.


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2004)

Great job on the arms Deadbolt.

Keep working hard, they'll get there..  Takes a few years.
I need to work on my legs and stomach the most.
My legs are so so, but compared to my upper body I think I have chicken legs


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2004)

I need more work on my chest..no matter what I do it doesn't want to grow.  I've done it all but it doesn't seem to help.  Every other muscle is coming along pretty good but my chest....and well I wont touch the stomach area lol I will never have abs.  Gonna go on a perm. bulk cycle the rest of my life lol.


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2004)

Click here...May help your chest. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11158


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2004)

Yea I've read that before and currently follow them.  I think geneticly my pecs are going to be smaller then the rest of my body b/c all the males who lifted in my family all had a small chest.  I want to see through my next bulk cycle how much size I can put on and if nothing happens then I'm screwed heh.


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I've read that before and currently follow them. I think geneticly my pecs are going to be smaller then the rest of my body b/c all the males who lifted in my family all had a small chest. I want to see through my next bulk cycle how much size I can put on and if nothing happens then I'm screwed heh.


Just take a few cycles without the anti-estrogen post cycle...
Then you can grow some boobies   <just kiddin>


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2004)

LOL yea matters well have something useful there if I can't get pecs rite.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 12, 2004)

mine are only 14.5 in
at 6'1"
190 lbs
im only 16 though...

but i never work my biceps....i just forget lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 12, 2004)

in fact im going to go do a bicep workout right now


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2004)

Forget to work them?  LOL


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> in fact im going to go do a bicep workout right now


Me too...I'm off , talk to you all in a couple hours..


----------



## takopoke (Jun 12, 2004)

> OKAY let me check, and lets not exaggerate here, we know if you posted your arm "size" how much is everyone curling? Ya know, good ole straight bar, strict reps?
> 
> My "puny" bis curl about 145-155 for 5 or 6 reps.


That's pretty decent better than me, but you can't try to verify arm size by just asking about curls.... what about the triceps... and training for strength and size is not the same....


----------



## gr81 (Jun 12, 2004)

I read somewhere that the average man has 13 inch arms!! thought that wasn't interesting. sure paints you a picture thou doesn't it! lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 13, 2004)

that cant be right dude

most guys are fat, so they have like 15's


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2004)

I believe I read somewhere that the average man had 13's too.


----------



## ahazmaksya (Jun 14, 2004)

I had a quick breeze through and sorry if this has already been asked but are these all cold, completely relaxed, or tensed arm measurements?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 14, 2004)

Cold, and flexed is the general rule. Guinness World Records I believes wants a measurement upon wakeup.


----------

